# The end of October and more underground



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The beginning of the 4th quarter has been brisk.
The tank for the 500kw arrived.
The slab is 10 x 30 feet
The tank 5100 gallon
Its not easy to understand the scale of this beast.
All I had was a banana for scale.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats an impressively big fuel tank... I wouldn't want the bill to fill it though!


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Thats an impressive banana.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you ever eat the banana?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Did you ever eat the banana?


Bet your ass he did... peeled it with one hand, slipped it down his throat with the other!

😁 😁


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What gripes my ass every time is broom finish.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> What gripes my ass every time is broom finish.


We met a concrete contractor on a residential job and told him we had a generator slab we were working on nearby. He insisted on coming by to show us how it's done. He was totally shocked that electricians were doing a 10 x 30' slab. He busted out all of his gear and troweled and broom finished it like a pro, wouldn't take a dime from us for his work. We cleaned up and were ready to go when the monsoon hit. The job was just about 20 yards and of course, the trucks were short so we had an inch of water inside the forms on his beautiful finished work.
We stripped a couple of days later and found it didn't look that bad. We have more of an exposed aggregate/ broom finish. It looks pretty good.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> What gripes my ass every time is broom finish.


What's wrong with a broom finish? It's not a pool table.....


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice job.

Bring another banana when the generator shows up.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> What's wrong with a broom finish? It's not a pool table.....


IMO a broom finish is safer when there's a little moisture on the concrete.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We broom just about everything outside, except for concrete road patches that get the wire rake.


----------

